# Little color blank shirts for website



## streamland (Jan 20, 2007)

Im building a online store and needed some pics of different color shirts so people can drag the picture they want to each blank shirt to see how it looks.... i just need the picture to the little shirts like the ones here on our pictures.... can anyone help me??????


----------



## Mystic (Nov 26, 2006)

If you look over to your left an scroll down you will see T-Shirt Sites, within that you should see the link for T-Shirt Templates.
Hope this helps!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Try istockphoto.com here (there may be other links if you search the forums for t-shirt templates).


----------



## streamland (Jan 20, 2007)

thanks everybody... i will check that out


----------

